# Trapping suggestions, preferences?



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey, for the trappers out there-

What are your preferences regarding equipment-
Snare vs. Spring loaded?
how do you prefer to finish the critter you trap?
know of any effective alternative methods other than the common traps?

Any suggestions would be very helpful. Looking to get serious with a trap line!


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

The answer to your questions depends on what animal you are targeting. If targeting land animals you can use snares or footholds with success. If targeting water animals I would go with conibears or footholds.

Let us know what kind of animals you have an interest in and we can give you some more precise information


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

In the places I've scouted out;

I've noticed the presence of your run-of-the-mill vermin-
raccoons, skunks, foxes.
Also found a couple of spots with beaver, ermine, muskrat sign etc.

I generally chase foxes and 'yotes with a rifle, but wouldn't pass up an opportunity to trap these either.
Mostly, my lines wil be situated in creek bottoms; lower and middle drainages surrounded by willow and sage covered gradual slopes. 

Out west, I'd like to go for badger, fox, and bobcat. Primarily in the riparian areas between the juniper forests and sage flats where I've seen a fair abundance of sign.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> In the places I've scouted out;
> 
> I've noticed the presence of your run-of-the-mill vermin-
> raccoons, skunks, foxes.
> ...


I would suggest some #3 bridger coilspring or longspring traps for your fox, badger and bobcat. You don't need that big of trap for fox but if there are fox in the area then there might be bobcat so always set out a trap that will handle the largest animal you might catch. for Muskrat you can use 110 conibear and/or smaller foot hold traps. Size #1 etc. These will also work for mink if one comes around your muskrat sets. I haven't succesfully trapped beaver and have only tried once with a #2 coilspring which is a little small. My friends do well useing the large 330 conibear traps with floats for beaver. For the water animals you will want to set the trap so that the animals dive into deep water and drowns. This works for **** aswell. To dispatch fox and bobcat you can shoot them in the eye or can choke them down. Some folks step on the fox but i've not tried it.

Bobcats like juniper forests and sage flats and the edges of the forest. Set on sign for all of the animals. Look up dirt hole sets, flat sets, and walk through sets on the internet. you will also want to learn about staking your traps and using drags. There are alot of sents and baits you can purchase that work good. One item that is inexpensive but works for fox, coyote, and bobcat is fox urine. Spray it on some backing or rocks around your set.

Some good websites to learn about trapping is traps4kids.com and trapperman.com. It takes time to learn everything so find a animal you think you will have success with, (I started with muskrat because the traps aren't expensive and the animals aren't too trap shy) and grow from there.

A good place to purchase traps and trapping related items is montgomery fur in Ogden. They also have a website.

Hope this help's

Trapping is alot of fun and checking them is like Christmas morning because you never know what will be waiting for you.


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

In your opinion,
are Jackrabbits worth anything other than coyote bait?
Hides, etc?

Oh, and thanks for the referral to those sites. A wealth of info!
Saved 'em to my 'favorites'!


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

mr_sweeten said:


> In your opinion,
> are Jackrabbits worth anything other than coyote bait?
> Hides, etc?
> 
> ...


Jacks aren't good for anything other then bait. I guess you might be able to make some money if you were able to tan the fur and sell them at mountain man or scouting events. I don't know if yould get more then a few dollars for them though. It might be something to look into. If I get one in my traps I use em for bait.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Some claim that the meat (Jackrabbit) is very good in homemade chili. Have any of you ever tried it in stews, chili or just palin ol' fried?


----------



## mr_sweeten (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of eating Snowshoes and cottontails. Dunno about jacks. I've heard down south (arizona, texas, new mexico)- whitetail jacks are huge, and pretty good eating.


----------

